# MAC & Coach Haul (my first time @ CCO)



## KeishaG14 (Sep 5, 2009)

So we (the boyfriend, the kid & I) went to the Outlet Mall.  Made a weekend of it.  Here's my MAC Haul:

*10 Little Darling MAC Pigments/Glitters*:
Melon
Gold Stroke
Pinked Mauve
Teal
Reflects Antique Gold
Gold Mode
Gold Dusk
Frost
Quietly
Reflects Blackened Red

*Mineralized Blush:*
Merrily

*e/s*
French cuff
Glamour Check!
Blue Flame
Magnetic Flelds

*Nail Lacquer*
Demi-Blanc

*Pigments*
Lark Abouot
Antique Green
Helium

*P/P*
Delft

*Eye Shadow Suite*
Shallow V. Deep

*Color Forms Purple (including 5 brushes, travel brush case, and makeup case)*
168SE
187SE
212SE
219SE
275SE

*Color Forms Red (including 5 brushes, travel brush case, and makeup case)*
128SE
190SE
224SE
242SE
266SE

*Fringe (includes 5 brushes and a bag which for me will double as an evening bag with beaded fringe)*
129SE
219SE
239SE
266SE
316SE












As far as Coach, I bought 6, yes, 6 items.  I went straight to the clearance section where they had 50% off of their already reduced prices.  I had a 20% coupon which gave me an additional 20% off my entire haul.  I got 2 purses with 2 matching wallets, 1 clutch, and 1 wristlet for my daughter and I spent less than $400!


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 5, 2009)

Great haul, I love the bags!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 5, 2009)

Wowza that is an awesome haul!  Enjoy!


----------



## juicy415 (Sep 5, 2009)

enjoy your haul! your pics are big!! u should resize it


----------



## nunu (Sep 5, 2009)

Lovely! Resize your pictures they are too large.


----------



## caity88 (Sep 5, 2009)

love the bags! where did you get the 20% off at the Coach outlet coupon, I shop at one all the time and never get them


----------



## Rosalie1915 (Sep 5, 2009)

Great Haul, it's funny i just went to CCO today and got the "fringe" bag with the brushes and the Same pigments!! weird


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Sep 5, 2009)

amazing haul!  i've been looking for antiqued green!  i think its time to get my butt over to a cco =P  color forms brush sets were my absolute fav.  i've got the green one, which is the same as the purple, i believe.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Sep 5, 2009)

I went to coach and the cco too this week I love the orange purse you got they didnt have any of those at my outlet


----------



## munchkin86 (Sep 6, 2009)

amazing haul! I wish we had CCO's in canada..
we do have a warehouse in my town that sells discounted MAC, but a lot of the items dont have labels, so you dont know the names of the colours, which is super annoying.


----------



## glassy girl (Sep 6, 2009)

Ohhhh awesome!!!


----------



## misha5150 (Sep 6, 2009)

Nice haul!!  I love the bags!!!


----------



## saccharinity (Sep 6, 2009)

I love the coach parker bag, i didn't realize they hit the outlets, nice!


----------



## lushious_lips (Sep 7, 2009)

Lovely haul, enjoy.


----------



## chickatthegym (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow great haul!  I rem my first time at the CCO... isn't it the best?!!  I LOVE that big gold Coach bag... and even better that you got such a great deal on it.  Enjoy your goodies


----------



## BEA2LS (Sep 9, 2009)

great haul!


----------



## n_c (Sep 9, 2009)

Awesome haul!


----------



## t4ruh (Sep 10, 2009)

fabulous haul!


----------



## lexsie (Sep 18, 2009)

great haul!


----------



## Tashona Helena (Sep 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caity88* 

 
_love the bags! where did you get the 20% off at the Coach outlet coupon, I shop at one all the time and never get them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Is your outlet center a Tanger outlet center?

Nice haul btw...I had to click it cause I was just in the Coach Factory outlet today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't wait till they start taking the 25% coupons.


----------



## nattyngeorge (Sep 20, 2009)

Dannnnng! awesome haul!! i love the last handbag!!


----------

